# My goat has lost her Baa



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

When I came home today I went outside to my goats. I gave them a refill of grain, water, and hay. When I walked back to my house, my doe, Lylah tried to Baa. It was very hoarse and at first I thought there was a new goat. That was about an hour ago and it is still like that. Help? I am really worried.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I wouldnt be worried that happens to my Doe ALL the time and she is fine.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That happened to my wether too. He was okay. (=


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine too. One of my does sounds pitiful but there's absolutely nothing wrong with her.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Mine did it, but it was because he bawled all night when he was weaned- I hate weaning I always feel so bad


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks SO much!!! I'm hoping she's better by tomorrow.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Mine did it, but it was because he bawled all night when he was weaned- I hate weaning I always feel so bad


That happens here too. Both the bawling and the hating.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

You need to administer some 80 proof "cough syrup".
>
>
>
>

>
To you, NOT the goat! 

Bob


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It happns when they cry alot. She'll be ok in a few days or so.


----------



## Wallaby (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't want to hijack but, is having a hoarse "voice" pretty normal as far as "normal" goes? 
My girl Hazel (Angora) has the quietest and raspiest voice I have ever heard. Her "baah" is more of a gurgle (and about that loud) even when she's distressed about something! She could basically bawl all day and no one would even notice - she's THAT quiet!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wallaby, they all sound different, like human voices. I just bought a pair...and when I brought them home and put them in their pen the yearling "baa'd" and I didn't realize it was a goat at first. I started looking for a cat. She squeaks instead of "baa's" and the closest thing I can compare her to is a kitten. Its cute, but SO weird and something I've never heard some out of a goat!


----------

